# [Cali] Cotton Candy Kush [High Res]



## Vaporizer

*Strain:* Cotton Candy Kush
*Genetics:* Cotton Candy x OG Kush
*Type:* Indica dominant 
*High:* Very strong, Couch Lock
*Smell:* Like Candy kush. Amazing. 
*Taste:* Just like it smells. Very tasty
*Overall Rating:* 8.7 out of 10


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT

*I'll hit that as well. :hubba:  *


----------



## Dank Skunx

I am interested in learning more about Cotton Candy Kush. I have gotten the chance these past two weeks to smoke nothing but this fine strain of Cannabis. Supposedly this batch of Cotton Candy Kush came from California. Myself being located in Alabama. That is some distance. Anyway, I have a nice lil cola from a half-ounce of this stuff that looks identical to the herb in the pictures posted in the earlier post on this thread. Let me tell you. Cotton Candy Kush is some good stuff. Distinct taste & smell. Smooth smoke. Real euphoric head high mixed with feeling all through the body as well. The last batch I purchased fortunately had two seeds so I can possibly grow some females of this strain next season.


----------



## Dank Skunx

.


----------



## eastla_kushsmoka

Now This Is Some Bomb I Had Some From 1 Of The Local Eastside Co-ops Mine Had Bright Purple  On It 1 Of The Best Buds Ive Tried One Of A Kind Flavor


----------

